# R33 Shells



## Mr.Owl (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm looking for an R33 GTR Shell, is there a good place to get them in the U.S. I did a search on this forum, and on google, all I could find were R34 R/C car shells LOL.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Mr.Owl said:


> I'm looking for an R33 GTR Shell, is there a good place to get them in the U.S. I did a search on this forum, and on google, all I could find were R34 R/C car shells LOL.


you will more than likely have to see if you can get it imported. There aren't too many skylines in the US.


----------



## Mr.Owl (Sep 9, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> you will more than likely have to see if you can get it imported. There aren't too many skylines in the US.


Importing would be okay if I had to, but I can't seem to find anywhere...so I guess if anyone knows anyone, even out of the U.S...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Mr.Owl said:


> Importing would be okay if I had to, but I can't seem to find anywhere...so I guess if anyone knows anyone, even out of the U.S...


http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/web_RI_list06202005.html that is a list of all RI's. You should call a couple to see if anyone can import a Shell. youre best bet might be RBmotoring.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/web_RI_list06202005.html that is a list of all RI's. You should call a couple to see if anyone can import a Shell. youre best bet might be RBmotoring.


if your doing a bare shell with no drivetrain,you dont need a RI.the RI applies when you are taking a non conforming full running car and trying or going to make it US federally legal.call japan man,find a shell and stick it in a container and ship it to US.hire a customs broker to do the entry forms and HS7 form.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

celm said:


> if your doing a bare shell with no drivetrain,you dont need a RI.the RI applies when you are taking a non conforming full running car and trying or going to make it US federally legal.call japan man,find a shell and stick it in a container and ship it to US.hire a customs broker to do the entry forms and HS7 form.


yea, what this guy said. thanks celm


----------



## Mr.Owl (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks Celm, how would I be looking at asking?


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

Mr.Owl said:


> Thanks Celm, how would I be looking at asking?


i would say go online and look for some recycling places ,how they call it.i had a link for a place in japan that did that type of stuff but i lost the link.if i fond it ill PM it to u


----------



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey fella, we can help with R33 GTR body shell. We have our own store in Japan & ship world wide. Check us out... E mail me & I will get some prices for ya. :cheers:


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

hey mr owl,hook up w/FBI he may help


----------

